# Traveling with an RT card?



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

I have to go to the States this week by plane, I have my Residente Temporal card, what's the procedure? I know I am not supposed to allow them to give me a tourist card, which paperwork do I request instead? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raypinciotti said:


> I have to go to the States this week by plane, I have my Residente Temporal card, what's the procedure? I know I am not supposed to allow them to give me a tourist card, which paperwork do I request instead? Thanks!


When you go to the airport, fill out an FMM form including your Visa number, and get INM to stamp it. They will take half of it from you when you get on the plane. You can throw the rest away.

When you return, fill out another FMM form which will be handed out by the flight attendants. Again include your visa status and number. On arrival in Mexico, go through either of the immigration lines. Give the FMM form and your RT card to the INM agent for inspection. Put your RT card on top so the agent realizes you have a visa. I had an agent complain once because I was slow in producing my visa card and he started to process me as a tourist.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

When you fly back, if they give you a new card (this will be on the flight, when the cabin crew hand out FMM cards and customs forms), it is much easier to accept it and either discard it or stow it away for your next trip than to argue that you don’t need it.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Need clarity here. One says throw away when you get on the plane and another says to keep it and toss the FMM they give you on the plane. ??


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> When you go to the airport, fill out an FMM form including your Visa number, and get INM to stamp it. They will take half of it from you when you get on the plane. You can throw the rest away.
> 
> When you return, fill out another FMM form which will be handed out by the flight attendants. Again include your visa status and number. On arrival in Mexico, go through either of the immigration lines.


Actually, the way it is supposed to work is that you keep the half that you retained on the outward journey and present it when you return to Mexico. I’ve always done it this way. 

It was new to me that you could do it the way you describe. It would also work if a person loses the other half of the form that they are supposed to keep during their journey outside of Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Need clarity here. One says throw away when you get on the plane and another says to keep it and toss the FMM they give you on the plane. ??


Maybe both work.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Apparently both work, because each of us is using a different method and neither of us has any problems with it. My belief is that you are “supposed to” keep the other half and present it upon returning, because that is what I was told, I always have done it, and the immigration officials have always accepted it. Sometimes when I am getting it stamped upon leaving, they tell me to be sure to keep the other half to present it when I return to Mexico.
But TundraGreen’s experience is different, so who knows?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Apparently both work, because each of us is using a different method and neither of us has any problems with it. My belief is that you are “supposed to” keep the other half and present it upon returning, because that is what I was told, I always have done it, and the immigration officials have always accepted it. Sometimes when I am getting it stamped upon leaving, they tell me to be sure to keep the other half to present it when I return to Mexico.
> But TundraGreen’s experience is different, so who knows?


Yours sounds reasonable. I have never had anyone tell me what to do with it. It is kind of a toss up which is easier. Your method saves filling out another FMM. But my method means I don't have keep track of what I did with the old form half while I am traveling.

I would try out keeping the form next time I fly out of the country, but I became a Mexican citizen a month or so ago, so I no longer have to fill out the FMM, just the customs form when returning.


----------

